# Trail riding



## REELKAOS (May 21, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a cool place to just trail ride with a RANGER CREW.

NOT looking to be in mud or have water over the cab...

JUST a simple weekend away with family experiencing the outdoors.

Coastal or south of Houston. I know Mud Buddys is close but from what I have seen it is ALL MUD

Thanks

:texasflag


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Mud buddys isnt all mud. There is go around traials around mostly all mud holes. And a little mud on the tires never hurt anyone. Kids love it. Most holes are a less than a foot deep, so you will be ok. Just follow someone and you will be fine. Matagorda beach has had a lot of sidesides. Lone Star Offroad park will open Sept 6th. General Sams in Huntsville, Sabine, River Run.


----------



## REELKAOS (May 21, 2010)

*thanks 4 the 411*

appreciate it!!!

:flag:


----------

